# Companion Dog Show Sunday 11th Oct 09, Smethwick, West Midlands



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Friends of Animal Welfare (registered charity) based in Birmingham are holding their successful companion dog show on Sunday 11th October 2009 at 11am. An indoor event being held at Harry Mitchell Leisure Centre, Coopers Lane, Smethwick, West Midlands. Doors open at 11am (stall holders 9am).

FREE ENTRANCE

For more information on entering your dog into the show or you would like a stall please email [email protected]

Over 100 pampered pooches from the Midlands will be competing in the show ring at the Harry Mitchell Centre in Smethwick on Sunday 11th October. Competing to be crowned best in breed, best rescue dog, most handsome dog, prettiest bitch, plus other catergories

At the ring side there will be a variety of stalls, competitions and raffles. Refreshments will be available. Doors open at 11am to spectators and entrance is free

Come along for a fun day out and support local animal welfare.....dont worry about the weather it is an indoor event.


----------

